# Jack and the Cuckoo - Clock Heart On Blu-ray & DVD 10/7/14



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

JACK AND THE CUCKOO-CLOCK HEART

A Film Directed by Mathias Malzieu and Stéphane Berla

Produced by Virginie Besson-Silla, EuropaCorp


Featuring All-Star English Voice Cast of Orlando Seale, Samantha Barks, Michelle Fairley, Stephane Cornicard and Richard Riddings

The French Language Version Features the Voice Cast ofMathias Malzieu, Olivia Ruiz,

Grand Corps Malade, Jean Rochefort, Rossy de Palma, Babet, Marie Vincent, Emily Loizeau,

Dani and Arthur H.  



INTERNATIONALLY ACCLAIMED MOTION PICTURE FINALLY ARRIVES

ON DVD AND TWO-DISC BLU-RAY™ COMBO PACK (BLU-RAY+DVD+DIGITAL)



IN STORES EVERYWHERE ON OCTOBER 7, 2014 FROM SHOUT! FACTORY



“The greatest animated romance since Tim Burton’s stop-motion masterpiece Corpse Bride” -James Verniere, Boston Herald


This fall, step inside the imaginative story book world of the highly popular French novel La Mécanique du Cœur (The Boy with the Cuckoo-Clock Heart) and beguiled by the wildly inventive adventures of Jack and Miss Acacia as they leap from page to the screen. On October 7, 2014, Shout! Factory, in collaboration with EuropaCorp, is proud to present JACK AND THE CUCKOO-CLOCK HEART on DVD, two-disc Blu-ray™ Combo Pack (plus DVD and Digital) and Digital HD. The Blu-ray Combo Pack allows viewers to enjoy JACK AND THE CUCKOO-CLOCK HEART on the platform of their choice and includes spectacular movie presentation on Blu-ray, DVD and a digital copy of the movie. This internationally acclaimed film can also be seen in select U.S theaters and on VOD September 24.


A film directed by Mathias Malzieu and Stéphane Berla and produced by Virginie Besson-Silla, Luc Besson’s EuropaCorp, the highly anticipated motion picture JACK AND THE CUCKOO-CLOCK HEART is a visually opulent animated fairy tale set in an exciting period full of fabulous inventions, enchanting music and marvelous adventures. This superbly animated movie brings to life a unique tale of love and the acceptance of others through an awe-inspiring cinematic adventure filled with whimsical characters, stunning CG animation and unforgettable musical numbers.


JACK AND THE CUCKOO-CLOCK HEART is set in the late 19th century Edinburgh, where little Jack is born on a day so cold that his heart remains frozen. Madeleine the midwife saves his life by inserting a cuckoo clock in place of his defective heart. It will work, she warns him, as long as Jack observes three golden rules. First of all, he must never touch the hands of the clock. Secondly, he must control his anger. And last, but certainly not least, he must never, ever fall in love. The moment Jack sets eyes on a young girl singing on a street corner, the hands of his clock-heart begin to race. Desperate to find her again, Jack launches himself into a romantic quest that will lead him from the lochs of Scotland, to the city of Paris and all the way to Andalusia.

Adapted by Mathias Malzieu from his own bestselling novel and the gold-selling album by his band Dionysos, JACK AND THE CUCKOO-CLOCK HEART features a English-language voice cast of Orlando Seale (Pride and Prejudice), Samantha Barks (Les Misérables ), Michelle Fairley (Game of Thrones, Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallow), Stéphane Cornicard (Saving Private Ryan) and Richard Ridings (Rise of the Planet of the Apes, Who Framed Roger Rabbit). 

The French language version boasts an exceptional French voice cast of Mathias Malzieu, pop singer Olivia Ruiz, award-winning slam poet Grand Corps Malade, Jean Rochefort (Prêt-à-Porter, Ridicule), Rossy de Palma (Women on the Verge of a Nervous Breakdown), popular singer and musician Babet, Marie Vincent (La Horde), EmilyLoizeau (Il Était une Forêt), Dani (Avenue Montaigne), and singer-songwriter Arthur H (H-Man). 


JACK AND THE CUCKOO-CLOCK HEART Two-Disc Blu-ray™ Combo Pack contains the following special features:

Movie presentation on Blu-ray, DVD and a Digital Copy of the film

Character Vignettes (in French with English subtitles)
From Book to Screen Featurette (in French with English subtitles)


Technical Information - *BLU–RAY Combo Pack*
Street Date: October 7, 2014
SRP: $24.97
Running Time: 89 minutes
Aspect Ratio: Anamorphic Widescreen
Language: English, French
Subtitles: English
Sound: 5.1 Dolby Digital
Rated: PG*
*English language track rated PG. French language track not rated.



JACK AND THE CUCKOO-CLOCK HEART DVD contains the following special features:

Character Vignettes (in French with English subtitles)
From Book to Screen Featurette (in French with English subtitles)


Technical Information - *DVD*
Street Date: October 7, 2014
SRP: $16.97
Running Time: 89 minutes
Aspect Ratio: Anamorphic Widescreen
Language: English, French
Subtitles: English
Sound: 5.1 Dolby Digital
Rated: PG*
*English language track rated PG. French language track not rated.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

updated with official trailer.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow. I liked that trailer. I will have to check this out. My only concern is that the entire movie is in that trailer.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

hopefully we'll find out soon x fingers


----------

